# Curing Pork Butts for Pulled Ham



## woodcutter (Jul 20, 2014)

I defrosted a 2 pack of butts this week and mixed up some Pop's Brine. I'm going to smoke them until the IT is 205 so they will pull apart like pulled pork.













DSCN9303.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jul 20, 2014






I trimmed the fat caps off and froze for sausage this winter and removed the bone from each butt.













DSCN9305.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jul 20, 2014






I tied the butts so the end that the bone came out of is closed up again so it all smokes evenly.













DSCN9306.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jul 20, 2014






I injected the butts and laid to rest in Pop's Brine for 13 days.

Here is how I made the brine:

1 gal water

1 Tbs cure #1

3/4 cup white sugar

3/4 cup pickling salt

1 cup brown suger

I pulled this cryo pack out of the freezer with my bare hands and carried it in the basement, it was freezing my hands. I just set it on the top shelf and didn't return with the pan I normally use. This was one that leaked all over all the shelves, in the shelf tracks and in the drawers. I spent a good 2 hours washing and disinfecting the fridge today. Be back in 2 weeks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm in on this one !

:popcorn


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 20, 2014)

Man I love making ham.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok, you got my attention too....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2014)

Ah, Man!!-----It's been ages since I did any pulled Butt Ham!!

We're talking about some awesome stuff !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be Back, Todd !!







Bear


----------



## disco (Jul 21, 2014)

This is one of my favourite dishes. I am looking forward to the final results!

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2014)

I have been thinking about pulled ham butt for 2 weeeks! That cured chicken last week didn't cure the itch either.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 22, 2014)

This is a real fun thread....I am curious, with a wet cure do you simply ensure that every gallon has the proper measurement of ingredients and make sure that 100% of the meat is submerged?

Also, I noticed that on Bear's step by step, he has a special calculation for the cure time when using a dry cure, how long do you know how to cure for when it is a wet cure?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2014)

*Curing Times*

*“Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.”*


----------



## disco (Jul 22, 2014)

knifebld said:


> This is a real fun thread....I am curious, with a wet cure do you simply ensure that every gallon has the proper measurement of ingredients and make sure that 100% of the meat is submerged?
> 
> Also, I noticed that on Bear's step by step, he has a special calculation for the cure time when using a dry cure, how long do you know how to cure for when it is a wet cure?





Foamheart said:


> *Curing Times*
> 
> *“Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.”*


Foamheart is right about the curing times if you are using a brine. As to your question, re brines, yes, you just have to make sure that every gallon has the right amount of instacure #1, pink salt, prague powder #1, Tenderquick etc. and that the meat remains submerged.

If you are going to use a dry cure, you have to make sure you have the right amount of instacure #1, etc for the weight of the meat. If you have twice the weight of meat, you need twice the cure. As for curing times if you are using a dry cure, I suggest you look at Bearcarver's calculating instructions for the length of time to cure. Also, I do not recommend dry curing meat that is any thicker than about 3 inches at the thickest part. 2 to 2 1/2 inches is better.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Is the step by step you have been looking at and does give a good calculation of curing time.

Disco


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 23, 2014)

This is the thread I always refer to for curing with brine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 2, 2014)

Just pulled out at midnight to dry a pellicle on the hams. I'll start the smoker the earliest I can get myself out of bed.

Here they are all blotchy but they look good to me because I know how good there are going to be.













DSCN9366.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 2, 2014)

Better late than never! 

Count me on for this one..


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2014)

Watching.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 2, 2014)

I have 1/2 a boneless butt in the cure now........  Learning to reduce the size of the smokes thereby I get to do more! Of course,  my freezer doesn't buldge quite so much either....LOL Learning to keep some holes open in the freezer for meat sales. Besides its only a month till hunting season.

Great to watch a master, should help me bypass all those stupid mistakes I'd make. Those sure look good Todd.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is a peak at 8 1/2 hours with the smoker at 240. The IT is now 181 and holding.













DSCN9392.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking Good now, Todd !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My favorite color too-------Meat !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 2, 2014)

I left these hams unattended for 4 hours today. My wife and I had to go and mow the lawn at the cabin. I had not mowed it yet this year.













DSCN9374.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 2, 2014


















DSCN9375.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 2, 2014






Had to claim it back from the wild.













DSCN9389.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2014)

Fine job you did there.

Looks like a nice get away spot.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 2, 2014)

I pulled the butts at 192 because my grandsons could smell them smoking and it made them hungry. Both butts would pull apart but not as much of the fat broke down like when it is smoked to 205. They still had plenty of fat saturated in the meat which I really like. The bark is sweet and delicious. We also had fried potatoes and blackberry cobbler. I didn't get a picture of the cobbler but it was made in a cast iron skillet.













DSCN9396.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 2, 2014


















DSCN9398.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 2, 2014


















DSCN9400.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 2, 2014


















DSCN9397.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 2, 2014






We had some frozen blueberries in a bag in the freezer but we ran out. I had the cobbler mixed and the only thing in the house was blackberry pie filling so I dumped it in. It tasted very good but didn't bake the way cobbler should be.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2014)

That looks great.

Any seasoning on the outside?


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 2, 2014)

c farmer said:


> That looks great.
> 
> Any seasoning on the outside?


Nothing but black cherry and apple smoke. It just caramelizes the brine.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2014)

I have to make more ham SOON.


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 2, 2014)

That looks amazing!!!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 2, 2014)

Thats some fine lookin pulled ham Todd. Fine looking camp too, ya know I smiled when I saw the TV anntena. There is just something inheritly wrong with having to cut the grass at the camp. Maybe you need some goats? <Chuckles> I like that full wood shed too. That is to take the kids to to give an attitude adjustment, isn't it?

Great looking food man. Those are some lucky grand babies.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2014)

Bet that anntena doesnt work , Foam.

Goats is a good idea.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 2, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Thats some fine lookin pulled ham Todd. Fine looking camp too, ya know I smiled when I saw the TV anntena. There is just something inheritly wrong with having to cut the grass at the camp. Maybe you need some goats? <Chuckles> I like that full wood shed too. That is to take the kids to to give an attitude adjustment, isn't it?
> 
> Great looking food man. Those are some lucky grand babies.





c farmer said:


> Bet that anntena doesnt work , Foam.
> 
> Goats is a good idea.


You know what? The TV antenna has been obsolete for the last 3-4 years since digital broadcasting. We only watched the Packer games or the news during hunting season. The fireplace is our TV at night.


----------



## knifebld (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome looking ham Todd, that color is simply amazing!


----------



## bubba watson (Sep 29, 2014)

Just got a 9 pound picnic shoulder for a deal.... The boss lady wants ham so I'm looking for a cure and smoking recipe. This sounds good.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 29, 2014)

Bubba Watson said:


> Just got a 9 pound picnic shoulder for a deal.... The boss lady wants ham so I'm looking for a cure and smoking recipe. This sounds good.


I'm a vacation this week and have planned ahead.













DSCN9671.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 29, 2014


----------



## oggg (Feb 18, 2015)

Does pulled ham need a finishing sauce like pulled pork?


----------



## foamheart (Feb 18, 2015)

Oggg said:


> Does pulled ham need a finishing sauce like pulled pork?


It doesn't really need it. Its basically ham cooked to a point of being able to pull it a part. You can if you'd like. I believe the last time I did one I used a creole mustard sauce with it. Its all your personal prefrence. Maybe it was a peach glaze...... My memory get shorter and shorter.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2015)

Oggg said:


> Does pulled ham need a finishing sauce like pulled pork?


Like Foamy said, it doesn't need it.

In fact try it without anything, before you do anything to it.

I would hate to cover the awesome Ham flavor with anything. It has much more flavor than a regular Ham, especially with the Awesome Smoky Bark.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Feb 19, 2015)

I have two butts in pops brine that will be ready to smoke tomorrow! The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 19, 2015)

Like the other guys said. It is good on its own. The bark is like candy and the ham is full of flavor.


----------



## bmaddox (Feb 19, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Like the other guys said. It is good on its own. The bark is like candy and the ham is full of flavor.


Do you soak or rinse the butts after brining or just let them sit in the fridge to form pellicle?


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 19, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Like the other guys said. It is good on its own. The bark is like candy and the ham is full of flavor.
> ...





bmaddox said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Like the other guys said. It is good on its own. The bark is like candy and the ham is full of flavor.
> ...


I rinse them under cold water. Then set them on my smoker shelf and dab the water off with a paper towel. I don't refrigerate when they are drying. I have a fan blowing on them to speed up the drying.













DSCN8613.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Feb 19, 2015






Here are some cured loins drying.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> I rinse them under cold water. Then set them on my smoker shelf and dab the water off with a paper towel. I don't refrigerate when they are drying. I have a fan blowing on them to speed up the drying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... don't worry thats just Todd, hes kinda a go big or go home kinda guy.... He doesn't need a butcher, Swifts Meat company calls him.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> LOL... don't worry thats just Todd, hes kinda a go big or go home kinda guy.... He doesn't need a butcher, Swifts Meat company calls him.


I noticed that----Looks like about 5 or 6 whole loins in that pic!!!

Most I ever did was 3 !!!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 19, 2015)

That is a case of loins from Sam's. I'm waiting on buying my first pig in 3-4 weeks. It is going to be a 200 lber that is still growing or a 280 lber that breeding was not successful (Gilt). I have cured almost every section on a pig at one time or another. This will be my first pig. It will be killed and dressed just like bringing home a deer. I'm trying to decide about scraping it or skinning it, pork chops or loins, etc.


----------



## garyinmd (Feb 19, 2015)

Woodcutter, I totally suck at tying meat back up like you did, is it necessary to get the bone out?


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm not very good at it either. I read Pop's butcher knot thread. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/69790/tying-a-butchers-knot

You can leave the bone in if you want. I noticed a different flavor around the bone so I take it out. I normally like things cooked with the bone in except this.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2015)

I have scraped my share!! Its what the new guys get to do. I saw a video somewhere where they took a butane weed burner and singed off all the hair then washed the skin off. I asked about the taste and was told me, you couldn't tell the difference for what it was usually used for.  They didn't blister the skin, just singed the hair off.

I am not saying it will not taste singed since I have not personally tried it. But I believe, had I hog for butcher, I would have to experiment! Scraping sooooooo suxor!

Boiling hot gunny sacks..... Course since ya do it when its cold, its not so bad. Well you are either getting burnt or freezing from the cooled water. Better eat those Wheaties!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 19, 2015)

I was thinking of heating a 55 gal barrel of water with my turkey cooker or weed burner and dunking it with the tractor loader. Actually I'm leaning more and more to just skinning it.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't remember us ever cleaning one that would fit in a 55 gal drum. We used the drum to boil the water, and then there was those hot steaming gunny sacks. IF you were one of the more experienced you'd use pliers to grab the sacks and put 'em on the hogs, but you held off as long as possible letting the new guys see the pliers....LOL

Pop finially just started taking 'em to the butcher, its odd, he started doing that just abiout the same time I went off to school....LOL He just started raising an extra pig each year for the butcher. He hates spending cash, but he'll swap meat or produce.....LOL


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 21, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> I was thinking of heating a 55 gal barrel of water with my turkey cooker or weed burner and dunking it with the tractor loader. Actually I'm leaning more and more to just skinning it.


The friend I used to help scald and scrape hogs with had an old cast iron bathtub in his lot.  We would build a fire under it and lower the hog into it, let it heat a bit, and pull it out to scrape some.  Continue till cleaned up.  When he was happy with the scraping he would take a small torch to the stubble. 

Good memories.  They were wild caught hogs in Florida, penned and grained for a while before butchering.  Good eat's.


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry to be late to this but glad I looked at it. I need more pulled ham!

Great post.

Disco


----------

